# Nabor's O. pumilio 'colon'???



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey. I recently acquired this beautiful 'colon' female. She was bred by Patrick Nabors 2 years ago. I have been unable to contact him and find out for certain if this is a "nominant", "Drago", "???" so...I would like to find out if anyone else out there is working with 'colon' from Patrick as I would like to either:
A- find a male, or B- set her up with someone in need of a female
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know nothing concerning the frog per se, but in a recent email, Patrick mentioned something about moving soon..Perhaps that has something to do with being unable to reach him..Just a guess,but?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

According to Patrick's website, he works with the Nominant form of Colon.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Spaff said:


> According to Patrick's website, he works with the Nominant form of Colon.


Except that there is no "nominant" morph - it would be like saying "nominant" basti.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm just repeating the wording he used on his site and through email communication. They aren't the Drago, so maybe non-site specific Colon would be a better description?

Chris, how would you manage the breeding of these? Only to another Nabor's line or would any non-Drago Colon be ok?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well there's multiple other non-Drago morphs, and I got some which I am 95% sure are Dragos but were sold as "nominant" also, so mine would probably only be bred with "Villegas" colons that look like Dragos since those would be the same (after investigating), and those, I don't know, I guess only bred with Nabors that look like those unless he can give more info.


----------

